

Our new website Animation - combray
http://happyfuncorp.com

======
datasink
It's disappointing someone discovered it did not filter dupes and decided to
post, many times apparently, "WE CAN FLOOD IT BECAUSE IT DOESN'T FILTER
DUPES". I'm certain they felt clever in doing so.

~~~
nrkn
Well, hopefully it makes something fun even better by highlighting its flaws.
Like Pwn2Own in that regard.

~~~
datasink
It seems like highlighting the structural insufficiency of a sand castle by
stomping on it.

------
nrkn
I seem to get FRESH COFFEE (NOT STARBUCK) an awful lot. None of mine seem to
be making it in either, yet I don't think it's moderated as there are plenty
of "offensive" messages in there.

~~~
combray
We made a decision early on not to censor, though the hacker news crowd has
upped the frat-house humor. Funny that people still try to inject
javascript...

~~~
nrkn
You should probably at least make sure that each post is unique though,
looking at the source that's why I kept getting the NOT STARBUCK one, it's
been submitted multiple times

~~~
combray
Why?

~~~
nrkn
Because people like me, when they enter a message, will sit here and click
over and over until they see their own message. And with the number of flood
posts etc. you never get to see your message because it's buried in the crap,
which is frustrating.

You can get around it by firstly removing any message that isn't unique, and
it might also be a good idea to have a timeout where you don't accept another
submission.

Clearing the input box between submissions would stop people from just
clicking the share button multiple times too, then they'd at least have to
paste the text in before clicking submit again.

Also consider this scenario:

    
    
            javascript:for(var i=0;i<10;i++){$("#thought_message").val("spammy message");$( "#new_thought" ).submit();};void(0);

~~~
nrkn
It's very cool by the way. If it wasn't I wouldn't care.

~~~
combray
Glad you liked it.

I've filtered dups and cleaned up the submit process so it makes it a little
harder to spam, but I guess it just seems silly to me to try and actually stop
spam on the internet.

~~~
nrkn
Yeah it's like herding cats. Good work anyway.

------
zspade
Penis was the first 'happy thought' that came up... it seems when we give
people absolute freedom and anonymity, penis will always appear in some form.

------
brunt
It goes horribly wrong in Opera. Clicking for the next happy thought reveals a
huge block of raw HTML, and God help you if you click more than twice.

~~~
combray
Turns out that Opera does css colors it's very own special way. Fixed.

------
andrewcurioso
One of the first things it suggested to me was "Weed"

~~~
entropie
I totally agree with that idea.

------
crash_burn
This site is great. Love everything about it.

